# number of cells



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi

I had DFET on monday.  They were frozen on day 3 and when they were transferred they were 8 & 11 cells with 5% fragmentation.  (I think they were thawed for a couple of hours before transfer).  They were frozen at 8 & 11 cells.

I have read somewhere that it is best to have even number of cells.  Does this mean that the 11 cell one isn't that good?

Also, although the number of cells did not reduce during the thaw, they didn't gain any either.  Is this an issue?

Is 5% fragmentation high?

Sorry for all the questions?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

XchardonnayX said:


> Hi
> 
> I had DFET on monday. They were frozen on day 3 and when they were transferred they were 8 & 11 cells with 5% fragmentation. (I think they were thawed for a couple of hours before transfer). They were frozen at 8 & 11 cells.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Re the number of cells - embryos don`t divide evenly - it is not a case of 2,4 cells etc. I can guarantee we were all an uneven number of cells at some point in our development so that is really not an issue!

In day three we usually quote that embryos should be 5-8 cells, but it depends on the time of day yours were frozen and remember not all embryos follow his pattern.

5% fragmentation is low - which is a good thing. Under most embryo grading schemes 5% or less is a top quality grade. If they had much more fragmentation they may not have been suitable to freeze initially.

Its great that they did not lose any cells. Its nice to see embryos gain an extra cell or two after hey have been thawed but if the thaw and ET is done the same day it can take embryos a while to settle again after the thaw so in many cases you would not see them gain any extra cells.

Your clinic should be able to give you an indication of your chance using these embryos.

Best wishes


----------



## XchardonnayX (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

I feel a lot better now (apart from the 2 week madness!)

The doctor seemed very happy with the embryo's and I guess they know best.

Thanks again for your help, it really makes a difference having somebody to answer questions.

Kind regards


----------

